# opino que vayamos (opinar + subjunctive)



## redirie

Normalmente pensaría que no se usa el subjuntivo después de la frase "opinar que" pero acabo de leer algo que escribió una amiga mexicana (hispanohablante) donde dijo "Yo opino que mañana o el martes nos *vayamos* por un café o una chela."

¿Por qué sera? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## colombo-aussie

When it is expressing one opinion, it's normally followed by subjuntive.


----------



## redirie

I always thought opinar worked like creer and pensar. It's very rare that I see someone using the subjunctive after "creer que"


----------



## colombo-aussie

Have a quick look at this quote drawn from the internet.

Quote "
Although the subjunctive mood normally is used after _que_ in an expression that expresses doubt, this does not extend to statements of mere opinion — even when the opinion falls short of certainty. Thus it is typical to use the indicative mood after _opinar que_ (to have the opinion that), _creer que_ (to believe that), _parecer que_ (to seem that) and _pensar que_ (to think that). However, when such verbs are used in the negative the subjunctive follows, just as the subjunctive follows when doubt or denial is expressed. 
Here are some examples: 

_Opino que *tienes *razón._ I think you're right. (indicative)
_La gente piensa que mi vida *es *una fiesta._ People think my life is a party. (indicative)
_La Comisión Europea no cree que el motor de búsqueda *vulnere *la privacidad del usuario._ The European Commission doesn't think the search engine violated the user's privacy. (subjunctive)
_No opinamos que *estemos *en una nueva fase._ We don't think we're in a new phase. (subjunctive)
_Las congresistas opinan que revivir IVA del 2 por ciento *es *un error._ Members of Congress think that reviving the 2 percent value-added tax is a mistake. (indicative)
_Me parece que es un asunto que *afecta *no solo a esta generación sino también a las que vendrán._It seems to me it is a point that affects not only this generation but also those to come. (indicative)
_No le parece que la telenovela *haya *sido un fracaso._ It doesn't seem to him that the soap opera has been a disaster. (subjunctive)


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Como ya ha dicho Colombo, con _opinar_ (como también, por ejemplo: _creer, pensar_ -verbos de pensamiento) se necesita normalmente el _indicativo_ en afirmativa (aquí yo diría p. ej.: _nos podíamos/podríamos ver_).

De todas formas, casos como el que nos planteas se han presentado en los foros y yo he visto (raramente) en la vida real. No son usos comunes.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Redirie.

I think the problem here is that what the sentence says is not a regular statement of an opinion, as when you say _Creo que..._ or something of the sort. It's rather conveying a wish, something the speaker wants to happen in the future. In a way there's an intermediate omission that solves the apparent lack of consistency between the principal clause and the subordinate clause:
_"Yo *opino que* [estaría bien que / __lo mejor es que__] mañana o el martes nos *vayamos* por un café o una chela"_.

As an aside note, it's seems strange to me the pronominal form usage of the verb _ir_ in that context; even the very verb _ir_ usage seems also a bit strange (perhaps a regional usage).


----------



## blasita

Hola Juan:

Me parece estupendo tu aporte. Sí que podría ser tranquilamente lo que dices. Aunque tal cual está la frase no me suena bien. Pero este es solo mi uso.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Hola Juan:
> Aunque tal cual está la frase no me suena bien. Pero este es solo mi uso.
> Saludos.


Hola blasita.
Bueno, lo de la elipsis es relativo, bien podría ser el auténtico valor de ese _opino que_.
 Me imagino un contexto similar al siguiente:
_—¿Qué opinas de lo de ir a la fiesta de mañana?
—Opino que vayamos_.
 No creo que se pueda resolver la subordinada con indicativo.
Lo que, diría, ocurre es que el _que vayamos_ no es una opinión en toda regla, sino más bien lo que se quiere que pase o se exhorta a que se haga, por esto mi recurso de buscar un elemento intermedio que haga coherente una auténtica opinión con un deseo para el futuro: _Opinar que está bien que *ocurra* algo_.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Juan. Como siempre, estupendos comentarios.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. En ese caso en particular yo lo veo también como si dijéramos: _Sugiero/Propongo que vayamos. Opino que estaría bien que fuéramos_.

Sin embargo, en la frase original (sin contexto alguno) yo diría normalmente: _Opino que podríamos/deberíamos/estaría bien_, etc. _ir_ ... (algo de esto comenté ya en mi primer comentario), pero el 'problema' además es que yo no entiendo bien del todo lo que se quiere expresar con eso de 'nos vayamos' en este contexto (tú también lo comentaste en uno de tus mensajes).


----------



## swift

A veces el hablante siente que debe atenuar la solidez de sus argumentaciones. Es una estrategia del idioma. Se puede comparar a alguien que se quiere acercar a una salida para alejarse de un peligro: si da dos pasos adelante, procurará protegerse echándose hacia atrás o cubriéndose con algo. También se puede imaginar a un boxeador que asesta dos golpes mientras se cubre el rostro con la otra mano. Algo así sucede cuando empezamos una afirmación con verbos de afirmación fuerte como 'opinar': como es tomar partido en algo, quizás nuestra reacción natural sea suavizar un poco nuestra asertividad. De ahí el subjuntivo en este caso.


----------



## Peterdg

Muy interesantes los comentarios. Sólo puedo dar una opinión como extranjero, basado en lo que oigo, leo y observo.

En el español peninsular, normalmente sería con alguna forma del indicativo/condicional, como ya lo indicó blasita. Sin embargo, como ya lo comentó juandiego, no es imposible encontrar contextos en los que sería aceptable el subjuntivo, sobre todo si el "opinar" no es un mero "opinar": hay que añadir un matiz y también creo que sería posible con una réplica contextual (pero no me pidáis un ejemplo porque me falta la inspiración hoy (el calor)). 

Pero también el comentario de Swift es muy interesante porque afirma lo que sospecho (y ya lo he comentado algunas veces en el foro): en el español peninsular, la oposición subjuntivo/indicativo es más una cuestión de sintaxis mientras que en América Latina es la semántica que desempeña un mayor papel. Lo observo sobre todo en el español mexicano pero también de otras regiones de AL. (Un ejemplo clásico es el uso, casi sistemático, del subjuntivo (imperfecto) después de "después de que" en el español peninsular mientras que en AL se utiliza un indicativo cuando se refiere al pasado. Al revés; el uso del subjuntivo en AL después de un "si partitivo" (no sé si venga) que, en España, sería muy raro).

Así, no me sorprende que la frase original sea mexicana.

Estoy seguro de que el subjuntivo/indicativo tiene el mismo valor (semántico) en las dos regiones, pero creo que la puesta en práctica (y la estrategia de la lengua) es diferente entre ambas regiones. 

Como ocurrencia (Swift, ¿es la buena palabra para decir "boutade" del francés?): Si un extranjero se equivoca entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo, creo que en España es probable que obtenga la reacción de que no suena bien y en América Latina, estará diciendo algo diferente de lo que quiere decir.


----------



## blasita

Peter, a mí me parece un estupendo resumen/comentario el que has hecho. Estoy de acuerdo contigo: el comentario de Swift es muy interesante porque la verdad es que yo nunca usaría el subjuntivo en el caso que él menciona (como tú bien dices, normalmente sonaría mal por estos lares). Aprendemos una cosa nueva cada día; estos foros son maravillosos.


----------



## swift

Hola Peter:





Peterdg said:


> [E]n América Latina es la semántica que desempeña un mayor papel. Lo observo sobre todo en el español mexicano pero también de otras regiones de AL. [...]
> Estoy seguro de que el subjuntivo/indicativo tiene el mismo valor (semántico) en las dos regiones, pero creo que la puesta en práctica (y la estrategia de la lengua) es diferente entre ambas regiones.


Lo que apuntas también es interesante y por supuesto muy atinado. Resulta particularmente llamativo que los diccionarios no recojan esa otra acepción de 'opinar', más próxima a 'sugerir' que 'emitir una opinión o un juicio'. Puede que en el fondo nos valgamos del subjuntivo para no comprometernos demasiado en esa aparente opinión, como si no quisiéramos que se nos atribuyeran las consecuencias de seguir esa idea. Quizás haya más de psicolingüística en todo esto de lo que sospechamos.  Pero claro, es sólo lo que yo logro percibir y quizás se trate de un uso fosilizado en el idioma en esta región y nada más que eso: la forma en que se resuelva la construcción cuando 'opinar' significa 'sugerir'. En cualquier caso, resulta más económico decir: 'opino que vayamos' que recitar: 'opino que es deseable que vayamos'. 


> Como ocurrencia [...]: Si un extranjero se equivoca entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo, creo que en España es probable que obtenga la reacción de que no suena bien y en América Latina, estará diciendo algo diferente de lo que quiere decir.


Esto queda demostrado vez tras vez en el SE.


----------



## juandiego

swift said:


> [...] Algo así sucede cuando empezamos una afirmación con verbos de afirmación fuerte como 'opinar': como es tomar partido en algo, quizás nuestra reacción natural sea suavizar un poco nuestra asertividad.* De ahí el subjuntivo en este caso*.


Hola Swift.

 No creo que el subjuntivo en este caso sea dudoso; no me parece que esté ahí para intentar amortiguar una aserción algo desmedida. Quiero decir que es el modo adecuado y habitual de referirse al futuro en una subordinada, especialmente si se está expresando deseo o exhortando a algo (_[...] cuando / Espero que / Es necesario que / *vayamos* a tomar algo mañana_). Por muchos giros que se le dé a la frase, para reflejar lo anterior, se va a tener que emplear necesariamente un subjuntivo al final. Fíjate que incluso en las opciones de Blasita (y alguna mía) esta parte en subjuntivo expresando futuro está también presente, es inevitable. Es el verbo de la principal el que no está funcionando regularmente y necesita ser en cierto modo reinterpretado.

Añado:


swift said:


> Hola Peter:Lo que apuntas también es interesante y por supuesto muy atinado. Resulta particularmente *llamativo que los diccionarios no recojan esa otra acepción de 'opinar', más próxima a 'sugerir' *que 'emitir una opinión o un juicio'. Puede que en el fondo nos valgamos del subjuntivo para no comprometernos demasiado en esa aparente opinión, como si no quisiéramos que se nos atribuyeran las consecuencias de seguir esa idea. Quizás haya más de psicolingüística en todo esto de lo que sospechamos.  Pero claro, es sólo lo que yo logro percibir y quizás se trate de un uso fosilizado en el idioma en esta región y nada más que eso: *la forma en que se resuelva la construcción cuando 'opinar' significa 'sugerir'. En cualquier caso, resulta más económico decir: 'opino que vayamos' que recitar: 'opino que es deseable que vayamos'*. Esto queda demostrado vez tras vez en el SE.



Estoy de acuerdo con esto, Swift. Ahora bien, al contrario que Blasita , yo no creo que sea tan extraña por aquí esa construcción; creo que podría darse por, como dices, economía de lenguaje y porque la gente entendería enseguida que el significado de _opinar_ es diferente.


----------



## swift

Pero: opino que {podemos/podríamos} ir por un café o una chela. 

Tu comentario me ha hecho dudar. Tendré que analizar de nuevo estas construcciones porque no veía la noción de acción futura. Ya les contaré...


----------



## juandiego

swift said:


> Pero: opino que {podemos/podríamos} ir por un café o una chela.


Je, je. Bueno, casi la única manera de referirse al futuro.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Interesantes las interpretaciones. Yo creo que el subjuntivo "vayamos" en este caso indica una acción futura, como indica juandiego. Y que el verbo inicial que pudo haber tenido en mente el hablante es "querer": Quiero que vayamos...

Sin embargo, y por las razones que ha comentado swift, el hablante se siente impelido a sustituir "querer", que es demasiado categórico, por "opinar", que lo deja en una mejor posición cualquiera que sea el resultado. Es decir, si finalmente deciden ir al lugar al que quería el hablante, perfecto para él. Si finalmente deciden no hacerle caso, él tan solo estaba expresando una opinión.

Es decir que en este caso, según lo veo yo:

Quiero que vayamos. = Opino que vayamos.

Saludos


----------



## redirie

¡Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones interesantes e iluminadoras! Me encanta este foro.


----------



## Julvenzor

Es una lástima no haber seguido este tema con anterioridad. A mí, personalmente, la opción del subjuntivo me suena normal. Recuerdo que dije hace poco en una conversación casual y coloquial con un amigo: "Si no viene opino que le rompamos las piernas." No se lo tomen con literalidad.


----------



## blasita

Julvenzor said:


> Recuerdo que dije hace poco en una conversación casual y coloquial con un amigo: "Si no viene opino que le rompamos las piernas."



Julvenzor, ¿y dirías en la misma frase: _..., *creo* que le rompamos .._.? Aquí parece que _opinar_ tampoco corresponde a la definición que se incluye en los diccionarios, sino más bien a algo como 'propongo romperle' o también a 'opino que estaría bien romperle o que le deberíamos romper'.

Creo que, como ya se ha comentado, puede ser cuestión de semántica más que de sintaxis. A mí personalmente me suena algo mejor en unas situaciones que otras, en las que normalmente usaría solo el indicativo.


----------



## juandiego

swift said:


> Pero: _Opino que {podemos/podríamos} ir por un café o una chela_.


Hola Swift.

Ahora que releo el hilo me doy cuenta de que en realidad esta construcción no marca futuro en el verbo sino presente. También es verdad que el presente se utiliza para el futuro cuando existe un marcador de tiempo futuro, pero sin él no queda otra que interpretarlo como válido para ahora ya, inmediatamente.

Por otro lado, algo similar pasa con el subjuntivo _vayamos_: sin un marcador de tiempo futuro puede ser interpretado como un exhortativo para una acción inmediata, pero al menos éste sí marca futuro, aunque sea inmediato, en el verbo ya que las acciones exhortativas por definición son siempre en futuro respecto al momento de referencia, que en la oración en cuestión está en el presente.


----------



## redirie

blasita said:


> Julvenzor, ¿y dirías en la misma frase: _..., *creo* que le rompamos .._.? Aquí parece que _opinar_ tampoco corresponde a la definición que se incluye en los diccionarios, sino más bien a algo como 'propongo romperle' o también a 'opino que estaría bien romperle o que le deberíamos romper'.
> 
> Creo que, como ya se ha comentado, puede ser cuestión de semántica más que de sintaxis. A mí personalmente me suena algo mejor en unas situaciones que otras, en las que normalmente usaría solo el indicativo.



Blasita, ¿podrías darnos algunos ejemplos de tales situaciones?


----------



## blasita

redirie said:


> Blasita, ¿podrías darnos algunos ejemplos de tales situaciones?



Hola Redirie. Claro, no hay problema, intento explicar mejor lo que quiero decir.

No diría algo como, por ejemplo: _Opino que tenga razón._ _Opino que debas pensarlo. _En cambio diría:_ Opino que tiene/puede tener/podría tener razón. Opino que deberías/debes pensarlo. _Es decir, yo no uso _opinar_ con subjuntivo para suavizar mi opinión.

No me sonaría tan mal, por ejemplo, la frase de Julvenzor. Pero es porque atribuyo a _opinar_ el sentido de _proponer _(o algo parecido) o lo tomo como si dijera _opino que estaría bien que._

Solamente mi uso y opinión.


----------



## Europadia

I've been reading this old exchange and I wonder if the verb _considerar_ could be used instead of _opinar_ in the examples used - for example in:
_—¿Qué consideras de lo de ir al concierto?
—Considero que vayamos_.
I wonder if it is appropriate in the context and can be followed by the subjunctive.


----------



## swift

Europadia said:


> _—¿Qué consideras de lo de ir al concierto?
> —Considero que vayamos_.
> I wonder if it is appropriate in the context and can be followed by the subjunctive.


It works in Costa Rican Spanish!


----------



## Europadia

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Aviador

It wouldn't be said that way in Chile at all, not with _considerar_, at least. A more normal way of saying it here would be:

_—¿Qué piensas de ir al concierto?_​_—Pienso que deberíamos ir_.​


----------



## Rocko!

Europadia said:


> _—¿Qué consideras de lo de ir al concierto?
> —Considero que vayamos_.


Por aquí sería con un "debe": considerar+que+deber.
Pero la cuestión del subjuntivo sería al gusto o costumbre del hablante:

_—¿Consideras que *debo/deba* ir al concierto?_


----------

